# Quick Look at ABiT IP35-Pro



## Choto Cheeta (Feb 11, 2008)

Source => Choto Cheeta Online

I guess many here has their own IP35-Pro, but still thought of sharing this 

and sorry for 15 image limit I had to delete few here to post it !!!



> Recently I tested and reviewed one of the lowest end budget solution for Intel LGA775, the XFX 630i 7150 which was Rs. 3450/- which gave us option to plan for a Budget Quad Core.
> 
> Now its time for me to take a Quick Look at one of the high end product for the Quad Core and Core 2 Duo range, the ABiT IP35-Pro.
> 
> ...


----------



## axxo (Feb 11, 2008)

nice review again...
but price...i think is slightly on the higher side
ok..i understood its premium not budget.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Feb 11, 2008)

> but price...i think is slightly on the higher side



Comparing with GigaByte and ASUS the P35 board is priced really good


----------



## axxo (Feb 11, 2008)

alright....I could see three heat sinks..whats the third one for?


----------



## iMav (Feb 11, 2008)

iv read so  much positive about this board it really seems a worthy product even tech2 in their Multimedia PC under 35k have used this mobo only but theyv given a price tag of ~6k .... 

o btw the quick look is great

how much did u get the quad core for


----------



## axxo (Feb 11, 2008)

iMav said:


> iv read so  much positive about this board it really seems a worthy product even tech2 in their Multimedia PC under 35k have used this mobo only but theyv given a price tag of ~6k ....
> 
> o btw the quick look is great
> 
> how much did u get the quad core for



non-pro is available for under 6k 
& check that it would not be pro version


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Feb 11, 2008)

Chipset > South n north brige and the the 3rd one, passive heatsink that is used on top of the MOSFET transistors from the voltage regulator circuit


----------



## iMav (Feb 11, 2008)

its abit ip35e maybe choto sir whats the difference between the e and pro


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Feb 11, 2008)

iMAV said:
			
		

> how much did u get the quad core for



Rs. 10200/- + TAX 



> its abit ip35e maybe choto sir whats the difference between the e and pro



The Ip35-E

*www2.abit.com.tw/upload/products/ip35-e_top_500.jpg

The IP35-Pro

*www2.abit.com.tw/upload/products/ip35-pro_top_500.jpg

So the Pro comes with Coper heat sink and heat pipe for extra cooling compare to the E with nornal ones...

The pro comes with *Solid State Capacitors* some real good pefromance and OC capability that the normal ones !!!

The pro is Made In Japan 

The Pro has CrossFile / uGuru / more I/O slots Onboard LED / Reset and power swicth and the back panel Clear CMOS button


----------



## iMav (Feb 11, 2008)

20k for a mobo+procy now add another 16k for 8800gt ram; cabinet aur smps kharid ne jaunga toh nanga ho jaunga


----------



## darklord (Feb 11, 2008)

Choto Cheeta said:


> Rs. 10200/- + TAX
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is not copper,its aluminium painted copper.
Who said its made in japan ?
Crossfile ??? whats that ? maybe you meant crossfire ?  
It supports crossfire but only in 16x + 4x mode.
Nice preview though, keep it up.
Just curious, why do you call the Q6600 a bad overclocker ???


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Feb 11, 2008)

> Who said its made in japan ?



the board package says that 



> Crossfile ??? whats that ? maybe you meant crossfire ?



yeah TyPos


----------



## darklord (Feb 11, 2008)

Choto Cheeta said:


> the board package says that
> 
> 
> 
> yeah TyPos




I am sure the 'Made in Japan' title is meant for the all metal caps and not the board itself.AFAIK boards are not made in japan. generally all are made in china.earlier, high end boards used to come out of Taiwan,the mecca of computer hardware.


----------

